# Car Rental in Germany - Sightseeing in Bavaria



## falmouth3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Any tips for renting a car in Germany.  I think we'll need less than a week.  The plan is to spend 2 days in Munich without a car and then drive the Castle route in Bavaria.

Also, any tips on what to see and where to stay on the circuit?


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 8, 2014)

Consolidators offer the best prices.  Try

www.economycarrentals.com

www.autoeurope.com

www.europebycar.com


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 9, 2014)

*Rothenberg*

If you head north a little, don't miss Rothenberg the famous walled city that was left intact during WWII.

For our most recent European car rental out of FLR we used www.holidayautos.com which is based out of Ireland & the UK.  They do have availability in Germany as well.  We only rent automatics, which can be hard to come by in Europe, but their pricing was the best and the rental was through Dollar.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks to both of you.  I will check out your links.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Another question.  Is anyone familiar with Karen Brown travel books?  She has an ebook/pdf that sounds like it might be useful.  Wondering how this might load onto my Nook.


----------



## thheath (Mar 9, 2014)

I've rented cars at both Munich and Frankfurt airports many times.

A couple of recommendations:

Check the car over VERY well prior to signing for it.  Germans are quite anal about inspecting the car upon it's return.

There never seems to be a gas station anywhere near the airport.  So you might consider the prepaid fuel option and return it empty.

Here is a US based rental car consolidator that specializes in German car rentals.  I've found them to be easy to work with and very competitive.

http://www.gemut.com


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 17, 2014)

thheath said:


> Here is a US based rental car consolidator that specializes in German car rentals.  I've found them to be easy to work with and very competitive.
> 
> http://www.gemut.com



Wow, I've checked out these links and I must say, I'm particularly impressed with gemut.  I filled out an online form and they got back to me the next morning with a quote that was <1/2 the other rates I found online.  They had several links with a lot of interesting information about renting cars in Europe.

The actual rental will be through Avis.

Sue


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 18, 2014)

Rothenburg is wonderful but it may be out of your way.

We enjoyed staying in Garmisch-P when we lived in Germany.  Perhaps you can give it a try.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bwolf said:


> We enjoyed staying in Garmisch-P when we lived in Germany.  Perhaps you can give it a try.



It's on the list.  I have the first two nights and last nights booked.  Now I have to figure out where to stay during the rest of the trip.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 18, 2014)

falmouth3 said:


> It's on the list.  I have the first two nights and last nights booked.  Now I have to figure out where to stay during the rest of the trip.



I must highly recommend Hotel Wittelsbach in Oberammergau, Germany. That is a fascinating little town where they hold the Passion Play once every 10 years. Nice woodworking and other trinkets. It is also about 15 minutes away from Linderhof, one of three castles built for/by King Ludwig II. You know his most famous one, Castle Neuschwanstein, as the inspiration for the castle at Disneyland.

Booking.com is a good way to search for rooms as well.


----------



## dlpearson (Apr 18, 2014)

Fussen is a quaint little town not too far from Neuschwanstein.  I can't remember the name of the hotel we stayed at (many years ago), but the town is a great overnight spot.


----------



## mav (Apr 19, 2014)

dlpearson said:


> Fussen is a quaint little town not too far from Neuschwanstein.  I can't remember the name of the hotel we stayed at (many years ago), but the town is a great overnight spot.



  Stay in Hohenschwangau at Muller Hotel! You will be almost at the doorstop of both castles. Lovely experience. I go every year for a week to 9 nights and and stay at this hotel. I love the staff. They are like family and call me by my first name. Bavaria in the summer is my paradise. We spend 1 to 2 months in Bavaria  every summer.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 19, 2014)

mav said:


> Stay in Hohenschwangau at Muller Hotel! You will be almost at the doorstop of both castles. Lovely experience. I go every year for a week to 9 nights and and stay at this hotel. I love the staff. They are like family and call me by my first name. Bavaria in the summer is my paradise. We spend 1 to 2 months in Bavaria  every summer.



Must be nice! I lived 3 years in Germany, but near Stuttgart. I much preferred the Bavarian Alps!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 19, 2014)

If your rental has GPS, ask them to show you how to change the language.
Otherwise, as happened with us, it will bark orders at you in German. _<intimidating>_


----------



## mav (Apr 20, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Must be nice! I lived 3 years in Germany, but near Stuttgart. I much preferred the Bavarian Alps!



    I agree, Another favorite spot we go to every year for 4 nights is Berschtesgaden.  Lovely!  If you go there a tour of the Eagle's Nest  that is EXTREMELY informative is   http://www.eagles-nest-tours.com/EN/eagles-nest-tours/obersalzberg-tour.php?navid=8. We have done it 3 times over the years, the first time in 1989. It is a tour you won't forget. The tour lasts about 4 hours. But WOW! has that area changed over the years!   This year we are staying at the Intercontinental Berchtesgaden.  One year we spent 3 nights at the Zum Turken. Talk about a history! That is a hotel you go to for the history, NOT the amenities, but we knew that upfront.  Driving all over the Obersalzburg is spectacular!


----------

